# New centre speaker



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I picked up a new center speaker today, a B&W LCR600 S3, it replaced a B&W CC6 S1.

The LCR600 is a 2.5 way, one kevlar driver handles mid/bass and the other is bass only. The CC6 was a 2 way.

I gave it a quick run earlier and it is a big improvement over the CC6. Dialog sounds a lot more natural and it seems to integrate with the mains a lot btter than the CC6. I put Lost S2 disc 4 in the DVD player, the menu has a song that only plays in the centre channel. I listened to this through the LCR600, the CC6 and one of my 603 s1 mains. The CC6 just sounded , out of the other two the LCR600 sounded a little bit better than the 603, especialy in the top end.

I was planning on buying another set of 602s for a second system but now I'm thinking of using my 603s1s on the second system and getting some 603s3s for the main system.

I've attatched some pics. There's a fair bit of difference in the tweeters, the silver one is the Nautilus tweeter.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats... nice lookin' speaker... :T


----------

